# Make Money Off Spreadshirt



## poxt parker (Jul 6, 2011)

Does anyone know curing times with oven "Kitchen" settings?

I made a 4 color station, and have everything set up except for NO electricity just Gas. There is a an oven we can use temp.

We might just stick with extension cords and plugin a heat gun. (outlets don't support heavy elec.)


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

You might get more responses if you post in the correct forum.....


----------

